# Cat Diarrhea



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Windy has diarrhea. Started last night. Soft serve and yellowish. 
She seems to be drinking more than normal this morning but hasn't eaten, which is unusual. She is also really quiet and not bugging me which is even more unusual. She did eat a tiny bit last night.
She ate some lizards at the beginning of the week, so it could be worms I guess. Also, the dog had a bout of diarrhea during the week but it cleared up after a day so maybe she caught it from her.
I'm very new to cats so I have no idea how serious it is, but I do know they can not go without food for long.
Do you think I should take her to the emergency vet this morning or am I over worrying?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Usually my advice is to keep a close eye out for 24 hours. It's a good sign that she isn't vomiting as well. If symptoms persist more than 24 hours or worsen within that time, it's a good idea to get her in. With that being said it might be worthwhile taking her into a vet that has normal business hours on Saturday. If you were to wait 24 hours right now and she doesn't get better or worsens you will pay a premium for after hours care which can be very expensive. Maybe give your vet a call and see when the latest appointment is ...

Also, have you had a chance to take her temperature? If so I would...just use a human thermometer. Normal cat temps range from 100-102.5. Anything above that would be consifered a fever. If she does have a fever, I would take her in asap. It might be an infection somewhere or a virus, no real way to tell without a trial and error with antibiotics. 

Let me know how it goes! Sorry to hear your kitty isn't feeling well. Ours will sometimes get into things she shouldn't and gets to not feeling well either, but I just keep an eye on her and she usually gets better within a day. Keep me posted!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Honestly, thank you so much for your advice, makes me feel a lot better. 
Windy still hasn't eaten yet, but her demeanor has perked up considerably since this morning so I'm really hoping its just a stomach upset and I'm being paranoid. 
I'll definately keep an eye on her though and if she gets worse or hasn't eaten by tomorrow morning we'll go out to the emergency vet. (None of the vets round here are open Sat or Sun so we just accept we've got to pay the big bucks if your pet gets sick).
I don't have a thermometer, but thats a good idea as a precaution so I'll try to run out to Walgreens later on. 
If she isn't back to 100% by Monday morning I'll definately take her in and get her checked over. I'll let you know how she does though, hopefully she'll be fine.
Thanks again, really appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely. I'm glad that she is already feeling a bit better. Hopefully she will continue to improve throughout the day, I will keep my fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Natalie - Windy is doing great, everything is back to normal thank goodness. Seriously, your advice was right on and also saved me from parting with some serious cash at the emergency vet this morning. You're a sweetheart.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing better! I'm always happy to help :wink:


----------

